# رجاء محبة قراءة التحذير بتركيز شديد ، لانه فعلاً فى غاية الاهمية



## روح الرب (29 مارس 2009)

*رجاء محبة قراءة التحذير بتركيز شديد ، لانه فعلاً فى غاية الاهمية

ومحاولة نشره على كافة المنتديات المسيحية للاهمية

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

ما بين يوم وليلة تغيرت القوانين التي تحكم العلاقة بين موقع فيس بوك وأعضاءه
,فجأة تغيرت اتفاقية شروط الخدمة Terms of Service Agreement
وأصبحت تشتمل على نقطة قد يعتبرها الكثيرون انتهاكا لخصوصيتهم الشخصية.

ان اتفاقية شروط الخدمة هي مايحكم العلاقة بين المستخدمين والمواقع التي يقومون بالتسجيل فيها
, وهي من تحدد حقوقهم القضائية حال حصول اية اختلافات بين الطرفين
, مؤخرا قام موقع فيس بوك الشهير بتغيير بعض الكلمات في اتفاقية شروط الخدمة
, وقامو بنزع بعض الجمل المهمة والتي تغير بشكل كبير طبيعة الاتفاق.
باختصار فان هذه الجمل التي حذفت هي التي كانت تسمح لمستخدمي فيس بوك
بمسح حساباتهم في أي لحظة مع ضمان ازالة صورهم ومتعلقاتهم الشخصية
من مخدمات الموقع وعدم استعمالها لأي غرض.

وبالرغم من عدم امكانية التحقق عمليا من أن البيانات يتم مسحها فعلا لدى ازالة الحساب
فان الاتفاقية الماضية كانت ملزمة للموقع بالمحافظة على خصوصية بيانات الحسابات
وعدم استخدامها في أي غرض من الأغراض خلال فترة فعالية الحساب
, ثم ازالتها تماما لدى ازالة الحساب.

الاتفاقية الجديدة تنص على أن المستخدم يمكنه في أي وقت الغاء حسابه في الموقع
لكن نسخا من الصور وتسجيلات الفيديو وكل مافي الحساب تبقى محفوظة لدى مخدمات فيس بوك
ويمكن للشركة التصرف بها كيفما تشاء !!

أما الأمر الاكثر غرابة فهو أن ادارة موقع فيس بوك لم تقم بتنبيه مستخدميها لحقيقة الاتفاقية الجديدة !!
مع أنهم يحتفظون بعناوين البريد الالكتروني لكل مستخدميهم بالطبع ويسهل ارسال رسائل جماعية
لابلاغ الجميع بهذا التغيير, لكن ماحصل أن ادارة الموقع لم تهتم بارسال الرسالة
وقام صاحب الموقع السيد Mark Zuckerberg بوضع مدونة في حسابه يشرح فيها هذا الأمر فقط !!!!

ولم يكن المكتوب في المدونة اعتذارا أو ندما على هذا التغيير الغريب
بل مجرد محاولة لتوضيح سبب التغيير وطمأنة المستخدمين أن كل الأمور مازالت على مايرام.
لاحقا, وبعد الهجوم العنيف الذي شنته وسائل الاعلام على الموقع بسبب
عدم تنبيه المستخدمين بطريقة عملية ولائقة فقد قام الموقع
بوضع اعلان في الصفحة الرئيسية لحسابات جميع المستخدمين
في فيس بوك يتضمن رابطا لتوضيح طبيعة هذه التغييرات وتنبيه المستخدمين لحصولها.

لذلك وجب التنويه للأصدقاء الأعزاء لطبيعة الخطر الذي قد ينتج من هذا التغيير فقريبا
ومع توجه محركات البحث لما يعرف بمحركات بحث الصور
وهي عبارة عن محركات بحث تبحث على الويب على صور مشابهة لصورة معينة يقوم
المستخدم بادخالها - اضافة للتطور الطبيعي السريع الذي تشهده محركات البحث اللتقليدية
فقد تصبح قريبا اي صورة عائلية أو شخصية قمت برفعها يوما على الويب
متاحة للجميع وبكل سهولة وسرعة, وبدون أن تمتلك اي وسيلة لحذفها وازالتها.

هذا بالطبع اضافة الى أن جميع بياناتك الشخصية قد تصبح متاحة جدا للعموم ضمن
محركات البحث الشخصية (مثل pipl.com ) والتي خطت خطواتها الأولى في هذا المجال
تقوم بعملية بحث تدعى باسم بحث الويب العميق

الموضوع منقول لاهميته

وخلوا بالكم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي التحذير


وربنا يحمي ولاده​*


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى كتير علشان عرفتنى حاجات مكنتش عارفها وربنا يباركك*


----------



## cross of jesus (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا على التحذ ير

والرب يباركك*​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي التحذير
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على التحذير

وربنا يحمي شعبه


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على التحذير 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (5 أبريل 2009)

*



فقد تصبح قريبا اي صورة عائلية أو شخصية قمت برفعها يوما على الويب
متاحة للجميع وبكل سهولة وسرعة, وبدون أن تمتلك اي وسيلة لحذفها وازالتها

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لتحزيرك
يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## princess samir (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً ليك جداً


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لمحبتك والتحذير الرب معاكم​


----------



## روح الرب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااااا علي مروروركم الطيب​*


----------



## ارووجة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا عالتنبيه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mr.hima (9 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم فعلا 
يا ريت يتثبت يا جماعة ولو لفترة لأهمية الموضوع 
ومرسي ليك​


----------



## روح الرب (17 مارس 2011)

mr.hima قال:


> موضوع مهم فعلا
> يا ريت يتثبت يا جماعة ولو لفترة لأهمية الموضوع
> ومرسي ليك​



أمين

واضم صوتي لصوت حضرتك

خاصة ان اخواتنا البنات اصبحوا

يضعون صورهم الشخصية بلا حرج

وابناء ابليس في المواقع الاسلامية بياخدوها وبيعملوا عليها بطايق وكروت شخصية مزورة وبيدعوا انهم اسلمن

يا جماعة الموضوع خطير جدا

ارجوا تثبيت الموضوع

ارجوكم


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا على التحذير 
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (11 أبريل 2011)

*وايه المشكلة طيب مابيانات ايملك علي الياهو بنفس الطريقة وبيانات الهوت ميل او الماسنجر ؟
والهاي فايف واكتر من موقع كدة والكل اكيد عارف ان وقت مابينزل صورته علي النت بتنتشر بكل سهولة سواء في موقع بحث او برنامج سرقة صور او الSHARE او طريقة البيرنت شوت اي طريقة عشان كدة ياريت من الافضل محدش يفرح اوي وخصوصا بنات المسيح بصورهم علي الفيس وتخليها شخصية ليها عل جهازها وبس
شكرا للتوضيح
*


----------



## فادى محب (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أبريل 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------

